# Australian Immigration.



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

How to check if I am black listed in Australian Immigration.


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

Why do you think you are in their blacklist? What have you done that made you wonder if you are blacklisted?

Were you previously in Australia, if yes, did you do anything that constitutes a danger to the community?

Have you previously applied for Australian visa and provided false or fraudulent information or documents?


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

yes i was in AUS for few years, I have a Credit card which i didnt pay off..


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry, I have no idea if this will impact your visa/immigration chances.

The credit card provider might be able to drag you to court, but usually they do not do that. Instead, they sell your debt to a colleciton agency who will try to collect the debt from you.

Whether non-payment of credit card is somehow linked to the immigration department is another story and is out of my knoweldge.

Hopefully someone else can help you.

Good luck.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

No it wont blacklist you. Generally, what will preclude you from getting a visa (other than criminal records, past misrepresentation, overstaying and medical reasons) is debt to the commonwealth government.

If you have credit card debt owing, it is a private debt contract and the government has nothing to do with it. The card issuer, however, will most likely have marked a default on your file which means you won't be able to get any form of credit, including phone contract connections for a period of seven years in Australia.


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

twister292 said:


> No it wont blacklist you. Generally, what will preclude you from getting a visa (other than criminal records, past misrepresentation, overstaying and medical reasons) is debt to the commonwealth government.
> 
> If you have credit card debt owing, it is a private debt contract and the government has nothing to do with it. The card issuer, however, will most likely have marked a default on your file which means you won't be able to get any form of credit, including phone contract connections for a period of seven years in Australia.


Hi,

Just want to understand this "7 years" logic. What does that mean, is it like after 7 years the debtor does not have to pay this amount or the loan/credit card company wont check for records beyond 7 years. 

How does the debtor will whether that credit card has not filed any case in the court ? and that debtor has to appear in court ? it could be even more worse right?

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## harrow555 (Sep 18, 2016)

hi guys,just wanted to ask,i was paying off rent to own but i had a bad year and could not pay to bank,my girl filled out the forms to declare we could not pay,based upon we asked for a loan,even though i have a job after 7 months,it was denied,so we gave it up completely,can i be blacklisted for that, even though we payed all money owing before sept 2016,i mean bills etc,i havent heard from them for weeks,no emails or calls,she said,it would be no problem.


----------



## black hawk (Jun 21, 2017)

I also got the same problem but there is no overdue in my credit report. but my worry is if I back to Australia bank will restricted to me to do transactions with them


----------

